

Panda - Open source video encoding in the cloud - petercooper
http://pandastream.com/

======
bravura
This doesn't sound like a cloud utility to me at all. Cloud computing is on-
demand, and allows other users to share resources when they are not being used
by you.

1 dedicated encoder = $99 / mo.

"Unlike other video encoding services, Panda doesn't charge you per video
encoded. Your dedicated encoders can be used to their full potential encoding
many thousands of videos a day."

This sounds great if you have thousands of videos to process a day. What if I
have only a few (like most small sites do initially), but they exceed the 10
MB upload limit on the free plan?

$99/mo is a high barrier to entry for most bootstrapping startups.

~~~
dctanner
During the beta we're focused on the dedicated encoders side of things. For
people with a large volume of videos this can provide huge savings. We are
aware that the base plan we currently have may be too high for some, and we
are looking into smaller shared encoder plans.

------
justinchen
Any feedback on how it compares to encoding.com? We're using encoding.com for
<http://www.theweddinglens.com> video uploads and it's been pretty good so
far. Real easy integration.

~~~
dctanner
Hey, I'm Damien the co-founder of Panda. We've made the integration easy (if
not easier!) than other services out there, for example you can have your
users upload video directly to your Panda account instead of via your app. We
also don't charge you per video or GB so you can encode as many videos you
like on your dedicated encoders.

If you give the service a spin we'd love to hear your thoughts.

~~~
justinchen
Uploading directly is a pretty neat feature, unfortunately the base pricing is
higher than we're looking to pay. Our monthly is pretty low with encoding.com
right now.

------
jluxenberg
In what way is this product open source? Can I download the software and
modify / run / redistribute it free of charge?

~~~
there
it appears to be a cloud-frontend to their open source software at
<http://pandastream.org/>

